# Hand Drill Fire material question



## Killer Kyle (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey folks! I decided to dive in and start experimenting with primitive fire techniques for my knowledge, and for fun. I learned that for the hand drill method, wild mullein is a spectacular source for drill material. I have recently come across a decent amount of mullein stalks to collect in the fall. Recently, I was reading about what makes a good hand drill. From what I have gathered, very straight, and "softer" woods are best for the hand drill. Many youtube videos utilize mullein. I walked by a plant today. One that was dead because it, and many others in it's stand had been sprayed by DNR on a roadside. It is Devil's Walking Stick. I later found a YouTube video of a guy making a fire with a Devil's Walking Stick drill, but he had a seriously difficult time making fire. What we don't know is whether the video maker actually knew what he was doing, what the humidity was, or what his materials were like. Has anyone else on this forum used Devil's Walking Stick for a hand drill fire? It has some properties that seem right, but I'm wondering if it is too soft or too fragile? Its outer layer seems stable, but the pith almost seems too soft to withstand the pressure of hand drilling. Any ideas or comments?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2017)

I prefer yucca on yucca. I guess mainly because there is so much of it around here. I also have a good bit of mullein around too. 

I timed Ben Kirkland (Chehawknapper) when he made a hand drill fire with horseweed on yucca in 7 seconds flat, from start to finish. I don`t mean just a coal either, he had fire in his hands.  That`s faster than most folks can make a fire with flint and steel.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 19, 2017)

Flint and steel???  Heck Nic, I know folks who couldn't start a fire in 7 seconds with a Zippo.  That is impressive to say the least!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 19, 2017)

That is impressive indeed. He might be the fastest in the land!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 21, 2017)

Mullein works. So does dog fennel, yucca, goldenrod, cattail, and a few others. With that said: 

Horseweed spindle/tulip poplar hearth is the best combo I have tried myself, by far. I rate horseweed much, much higher than mullein. The Cherokee name for horseweed translates roughly to "weed to make fire with," if that gives you any indication. 

Every year at the Green Corn Ceremony, they would extinguish all fires in the village, and re-light them with fire created by hand-drill friction by a "medicine man" in a public ceremony.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 22, 2017)

NC - been trying to send you a PM but your box is full.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 22, 2017)

I have never tried devils walking stick so I can't help on that one. I will try it out and get back with you. In addition to those already mentioned, I have had success with elderberry, evening primrose, teasel, pawpaw, baccharis, buckeye, maybe a few others I have forgotten. Lots of possibilities for hearth board material. In addition to those mentioned, I have had success with red cedar, clematis, box elder, cypress knees, cottonwood and a few others I can't remember. I start everyone out with yucca on yucca. Incredibly consistent. I've used different species from coast to coast including the Virgin Islands and it has always worked. Some species will vary based on when you gather it. Experiment and have fun. If you fail, analyze why. That is how you will become proficient. By the way, Nick timed me that day when I was a much younger man. We had low humidity with a slight breeze - conditions were perfect. However, don't allow conditions to be an excuse. Once you become proficient, you will be able to crank out an ember under a tarp while it is raining!


----------



## jeardley (Jul 24, 2017)

This is something I hope to accomplish this year. Can one of yall give me a little insight on when the best time to harvest the yucca would be. I tried last year (think I waited to long to harvest) and pretty much rubbed my hands raw in many failed attempts. I kept it in a controlled environment (my basement) so no humidity issues as it stays pretty dry but could never get any smoke much less an ember. Thanks for any help.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 24, 2017)

Wait until there is no more that about 4" of green at the bottom of the stalk before cutting. Let it dry thoroughly. If the stalk has dried while standing, you can usually use immediately. The yucca moth larvae will often be found in the dried stalks which can kill an ember. As a precaution, you can heat the stalk thoroughly which will kill the larvae. Dried larvae will make an ember as well.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 24, 2017)

Jeardly, can you get an ember with bow drill consistently? I highly recommend becoming proficient with bow drill before learning hand drill.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 24, 2017)

Outstanding advice guys! Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## jeardley (Jul 24, 2017)

Chehaw I can't say I'm proficient with a bow drill, only started 3 fires with it. I guess I'm getting ahead of myself on the hand drill. I have a habit of wanting to jump to the next level quickly. Plus it's been a number of years since then. Now that my girls have gotten older I've found myself with a little more time on my hands and wanting to learn more of the ways of times gone by.


----------



## jeardley (Jul 24, 2017)

And thanks to all of yall that share your knowledge. I enjoy reading and learning from your posts.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 25, 2017)

We will be putting on the Chehaw Traditional Skills Gathering again the last week of Oct. Check out the Chehaw.org web page and/or pm me for more info.


----------



## jeardley (Jul 25, 2017)

Chehaw, are there other gatherings on different dates? I don't know that I can break myself from being in the deer woods that weekend. I'm glad you posted that link as I never knew about chehaw park. That looks like a nice place to take a camping trip with the family


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2017)

jeardley said:


> This is something I hope to accomplish this year. Can one of yall give me a little insight on when the best time to harvest the yucca would be. I tried last year (think I waited to long to harvest) and pretty much rubbed my hands raw in many failed attempts. I kept it in a controlled environment (my basement) so no humidity issues as it stays pretty dry but could never get any smoke much less an ember. Thanks for any help.



If you have the right materials, you should start getting smoke in a few seconds.


----------



## jeardley (Jul 26, 2017)

I'd be tickled if I started getting smoke in a few seconds. I'm certain it was yucca but I think/guess the stalks were too old/soft. I noticed them while walking through the woods and remembered reading on here that was one of the best materials for a beginner and figured I'd give it a shot. It was a failed attempt on my part as I did it on a whim. I'm determined to get it this time, keeping an eye on the stalks and gonna cut when they first die off. I've never really been around anyone/been taught any primitive skills (with the exception of cub scouts for a few years) and have always fantasied about being self sufficient in the wilderness with nothing but what I make/gather with my bare hands. I've got a long way to go before I get there and it is becoming more of a bucket list item for me as my priorities have been changing as I get older.


----------



## jeardley (Jul 26, 2017)

Also, one quick question. What would the ideal thickness of the spindle be for a hand drill?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2017)

jeardley said:


> Also, one quick question. What would the ideal thickness of the spindle be for a hand drill?



It depends on the material. It needs to be as small as possible, while being stiff enough to bear the downward pressure and not whip around and jump out of the hole in the hearth. With horseweed, for example, I usually go for a spindle about the thickness of a ball-point pen. Definitely smaller than little finger size.


----------



## jeardley (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Hillbilly, that was definitely part of my problem then. I'll get some horseweed and try that to. Just looked it up and pretty sure I see it everywhere they cleared on my hunting lease.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 27, 2017)

jeardley said:


> Chehaw, are there other gatherings on different dates? I don't know that I can break myself from being in the deer woods that weekend. I'm glad you posted that link as I never knew about chehaw park. That looks like a nice place to take a camping trip with the family



Last weekend in March look out for the Colonial Market Faire at Fort Yargo in Winder , a little closer to you than Albany , but the trip in Oct would be well worth it ....


----------



## jeardley (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks Nugefan, I will. I probably won't make the trip down there this year. I'm already missing the 3 weekends prior to, and will spend those weekends wondering what I'm missing in the woods.


----------

